

Satellite owners among bystanders in Falcon 9 accident - cryptoz
http://spaceflightnow.com/2015/06/29/satellite-owners-bystanders-in-falcon-9-accident/

======
taf2
I hope they figure out the root cause soon. Rooting for spacex to get to Mars

